# Bio balls vs Biomax



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

They senario is that i am setting up 2 404's as strictly bio filters for my 130. Was wondering which would work better in the 404's??? What would you do? Can get 5gal of 1"bioballs for 20 bucks or put 4 packs of biomax in for 60. This is not a qusetion of money I just want the best for my fish.

Thanx in advance.

Trystan


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Look into cellpore bio media too, I hear it works really well.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...9&N=2004+113804


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i personally go with bio balls..........they work well in my wet/dry sump.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I have always used biomax,great media,but expensive and need changing every 6 months or so.You could always use a mix of both.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Dragster said:


> I have always used biomax,great media,but expensive and need changing every 6 months or so.You could always use a mix of both.


I dont know why you have to replace your fluval biomax, all it takes is just a good rinse in an aquarium water. 
I have fluval biomax on all my filters from AC500's, Emp400's, XP3's. And they are one of the best for bacteria colony. 
BTW, Ive read in several research that the "nylon pot scrubbers" are better than biomax, infact they are the best. If I have to do it all over again. I would have tried nylon pot scrubbers and its dirt cheap.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i personally go with bio balls..........they work well in my wet/dry sump.


bio balls are great in a large-volume biological filter (like a wet-dry), but aren't as effective where space is limited (like the back of a power filter)--there isn't as much surface area as something like biomax. while biomax would be a bit expensive for a wet-dry, its a great choice for a power filter. i use it in both mine.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

sicklid-holic said:


> I have always used biomax,great media,but expensive and need changing every 6 months or so.You could always use a mix of both.


I dont know why you have to replace your fluval biomax, all it takes is just a good rinse in an aquarium water. 
I have fluval biomax on all my filters from AC500's, Emp400's, XP3's. And they are one of the best for bacteria colony. 
BTW, Ive read in several research that the "nylon pot scrubbers" are better than biomax, infact they are the best. If I have to do it all over again. I would have tried nylon pot scrubbers and its dirt cheap.








[/quote]
They are cheap and effective but i usually buy my filter in classifieds including media. I only use them only to my feeder tank with foam and scrubber as my media


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nick007x said:


> i personally go with bio balls..........they work well in my wet/dry sump.


*bio balls are great in a large-volume biological filter (like a wet-dry), but aren't as effective where space is limited (like the back of a power filter)--there isn't as much surface area as something like biomax*. while biomax would be a bit expensive for a wet-dry, its a great choice for a power filter. i use it in both mine.
[/quote]

BINGO!!

Bio-max is EXTREMELY porous and provides a lot more surface area.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

sicklid-holic said:


> I have always used biomax,great media,but expensive and need changing every 6 months or so.You could always use a mix of both.


I dont know why you have to replace your fluval biomax, all it takes is just a good rinse in an aquarium water. 
I have fluval biomax on all my filters from AC500's, Emp400's, XP3's. And they are one of the best for bacteria colony. 
BTW, Ive read in several research that the "nylon pot scrubbers" are better than biomax, infact they are the best. If I have to do it all over again. I would have tried nylon pot scrubbers and its dirt cheap.








[/quote]

what is this nylon pot scrubber you speak of? Are you talking about the sponge looking thing thats in amesh bag that you wash dishes with?


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses. Still undecided but this is definatly helping to make the desicion.

Trystan


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> I have always used biomax,great media,but expensive and need changing every 6 months or so.You could always use a mix of both.


I dont know why you have to replace your fluval biomax, all it takes is just a good rinse in an aquarium water. 
I have fluval biomax on all my filters from AC500's, Emp400's, XP3's. And they are one of the best for bacteria colony. 
BTW, Ive read in several research that the "nylon pot scrubbers" are better than biomax, infact they are the best. If I have to do it all over again. I would have tried nylon pot scrubbers and its dirt cheap.








[/quote]

what is this nylon pot scrubber you speak of? Are you talking about the sponge looking thing thats in amesh bag that you wash dishes with?
[/quote]

The nylon pot scrubbers are mainly use for all house cleaning cleaning, it can also be used as a bio media like biomax in your filter bag.


----------

